

Steve Jobs: “I Admire Mark Zuckerberg For Not Selling Out” - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/23/steve-jobs-admire-mark-zuckerberg-not-selling-out/

======
steve8918
I think the most important thing that Jobs said in those interviews was his
reason why he felt Google was like Microsoft: because they were engineering
companies first-and-foremost that lacked the "artistic" element or the
humanity-aspect that Apple focused on.

I think after I heard that, I finally "got" Steve Jobs and his philosophy. He
was technical, but deeply philosophical and artistic, so much so that when he
was in college he took a calligraphy course, which ended up being why we have
true-type fonts. He was the one that merged technology with humanity... he
didn't insist on using true-type fonts because it would add 10% to the bottom
line, or because it solved a problem, he insisted on it because it was
beautiful to look at. I think I finally get it now.

That's why he believed that Microsoft and Google's applications sucked...
because they were technology-focused as opposed to focusing on improving
lives, or inspiring people.

~~~
pessimist
I see, this must be why the iPod has improved people's lives so much whereas
Google search and maps were merely about pointless technology.

~~~
viscanti
This is actually the perfect analogy, you just didn't realize it. The iPod
came in to a world where there were already mp3 players, but they were all
pretty lousy from a design/user standpoint. Apple won the mp3 player market
because they built a better looking and easier to use version. Google search
and maps won significant market share because they were technologically
superior to the competition.

One isn't "better" than the other, but they are clearly successful for
different reasons.

~~~
BCM43
Actually, I'm guessing that Google's clean homepage and search results were a
huge reason a lot of people switched over to it. It certainly had a lot to do
with my choice.

------
beforebeta
I feel it's a disservice to Steve's legacy to take portions of the book out of
context and derive inferences. For example, in this article, I can't
understand how any comparisons can be derived between Mark, Larry and Bill
Gates. All three of these entrepreneurs came in at a very different time in
tech. Their success and [minor] failures if anything were in a large way a
function of the then state of technology, competitive landscape and natural
evolution of their companies.

------
DiabloD3
Okay, I'm a little confused. I thought everyone hated Mark Zuckerberg because
he sold out before Facebook even existed, as in, the act of him selling out
caused Facebook to magically get stolen from those guys from Harvard he knew?

~~~
ltamake
I think everyone hates Facebook because of their privacy and data mining
issues, and I'm inclined to agree with those people. Facebook _did_ sell out
in that way, and I think even Steve Jobs knew that. But Zuckerberg didn't sell
his company to Microsoft so maybe that's what Jobs meant.

